# Inmate Arrested for Selling Steroids from Prison



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2011)

*Inmate Arrested for Selling Steroids from Prison*
_By Millard Baker_ ~ source

Ismael Melendez Jr. was arrested for smuggling anabolic steroids into a medium-security prison and promoting the sale of steroids inside and outside the prison walls. The New York State Police Community Narcotics Enforcement Team, in conjunction with the New York State Inspector???s Office, spearheaded the steroid smuggling investigation at Cape Vincent Correctional Facility in New York.

A grand jury is expected to indict Melendez on charges involving the promotion of prison contraband (anabolic steroids), criminal possession of a controlled substance (anabolic steroids) and criminal possession of a hypodermic instrument (syringes).

Richard Finley, Melendez??? alcohol and substance abuse counselor at the Cape Vincent prison, helped him sell steroids outside of the prison.

Finley, a 12- year employee of the prison, was arrested in November 2011 after he was busted selling steroids to a man in the parking lot of the Salmon Run Mall.

Inmate Melendez arranged the steroids sale at the shopping mall and directed Finley to deliver steroids to the customer on his behalf.

What motivated the substance abuse counselor to deal steroids?

Finley told investigators that Melendez promised to provide him with human growth hormone (hGH) and $500 to $1000 cash if Finley would help smuggle anabolic steroids, alcohol and creatine inside the prison for him.

But instead of receiving the promised extra cash and hGH for his participation in the steroid scheme, Finley was charged with criminal sale of a controlled substance (anabolic steroids) and criminal possession of a hypodermic instrument.

Finley was also charged with endangering the welfare of a child (due to the ill-fated decision to bring his 7-year old son along with him during the drug deal).

To make matters worse, Finley was also suspended, without pay, from his $52,552 per year job at the prison.

After the incident, inmate Melendez was transferred to another New York prison, Governeur Correctional Facility, where he will continue to serve a nine-year sentence handed down in October 2005 related to a conviction on a weapons charge.


Source:
Watertown Daily Times. (December 14, 2011). Second arrest in steroid smuggling at Cape Vincent prison. Retrieved from Watertown Daily Times | Second arrest in steroid smuggling at Cape Vincent prison

Watertown Daily Times. (November 30, 2011). Substance abuse counselor at Cape Vincent prison arrested in steroids swap scheme. Retrieved from Watertown Daily Times | Substance abuse counselor at Cape Vincent prison arrested in steroids swap scheme


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 15, 2011)

so pimp in prison gets nothing,... dumb guy making enough money to buy HGH gets hung...

What was he thinking?


----------



## TriumphTt600 (Dec 15, 2011)

Crazy article.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 15, 2011)

He's fucked !! I hate that place called jail only fuckers that need to be there is those who touch kids and pussy takers should be their!!


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 15, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> He's fucked !! I hate that place called jail only fuckers that need to be there is those who touch kids and pussy takers should be their!!


 

ehhh.... a few more deserve a seat in the pig pen.


----------



## AmM (Dec 15, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> dumb guy making enough money to buy HGH gets hung...



That's what I was thinking why didn't he just fkin buy it? And what's it low risk now to smuggle drugs into jail, stupid ass!


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 15, 2011)

Crooked correctional officers make the world go round.


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 19, 2011)

bought his kid to an drug deal...........wow


----------

